# Post A Pic Of Your Ford



## Yozza

As above guys. Post a Pic of your Ford. Doesnt matter what Ford it is or how old it is. Lets see em.

Heres Mine


----------



## Bentleya




----------



## Ben_ZS

One each of mine that I've had....


----------



## OILRS

Afew pics of my focus rs thanks for lookin


----------



## rocet




----------



## Richiesips




----------



## Mick

Mine:


----------



## samm

Ok then this is my 2003 Ghia X TDCI, had from new










Then I got a 2004 ST220, epic car.


























My latest one is a 2010 2.2 Titanium X Sport


































It would appear that I like Mondeo's


----------



## Maggi200

Only pic of my only ford :lol:










Bloody drunk man decided he would leave his mark on it


----------



## ant_s

Lol a cheeky 3 pics of my Fiesta


----------



## Jarw101

The Run Around.










Big Toy. :thumb:


----------



## ant_s

MMMM EsCos.

Look at the size of the front disk's!!!


----------



## Defined Reflections




----------



## -Kev-

my baby 




























and yes, i am rubbish with a camera lol


----------



## Spaceman1

My mk2 Focus RS


DSC_0066 by Andrew A Gray, on Flickr


DSC_0079 by Andrew A Gray, on Flickr


DSC_0080 by Andrew A Gray, on Flickr


DSC_0099 by Andrew A Gray, on Flickr


DSC_0095 by Andrew A Gray, on Flickr


DSC_0090 by Andrew A Gray, on Flickr


----------



## JamboRs

my mk1 focus rs


----------



## -Kev-

Spaceman1 said:


> My mk2 Focus RS
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5777778378
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5777239091
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5777239859


here you go 


DSC_0066 by Andrew A Gray, on Flickr


DSC_0079 by Andrew A Gray, on Flickr


DSC_0080 by Andrew A Gray, on Flickr

lovely car btw


----------



## Mgs Detail




----------



## Spaceman1

cheers dude and thanks how did you do that? its my freind that took the pics account didn`t think i could post pics right off it.


----------



## -Kev-

Spaceman1 said:


> cheers dude and thanks how did you do that? its my freind that took the pics account didn`t think i could post pics right off it.


when you view a picture, above it it says share, click on it and a link drops down (HTML / BBc code) copy and paste it over


----------



## Spaceman1

cheers got it


----------



## -Kev-

:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

best not post all mine. ive had about 20 :lol:

my ST when i got it back in 2006

















my rs


----------



## bigmcclarron

My fiesta


----------



## Beau Technique

Some of my old run arounds.

Mondeo ST24









RS2000 4x4









Escort 45 van which had 27k genuine on.









Also had a mk3 Escort XR3i. Mk2 Fiesta XR2. Fiesta RS1800 to name but a few.:thumb:


----------



## IanG

My Kuga


----------



## Doc943

My fiesta Mk8 after AG HD


----------



## -Kev-

that'll be a mk7 
looks good


----------



## Gus82

My Mk7 zetec s-


----------



## JAISCOSSIE

couple of my pride and joy


----------



## -Kev-

this thread is pure car porn :argie:


----------



## mattsbmw




----------



## Yozza

Some real nice looking cars new and old on here


----------



## Doc943

-Kev- said:


> that'll be a mk7
> looks good


Oops, big fingers, little IPod!
Thx


----------



## rocky1722

Our old Focus









Our old Mondeo ST









Our latest Mondeo Titanium X Sport









My current Fiesta Zetec S


----------



## Jamie_M

My old ZS










Old ST


----------



## Owensy

Here is our current car a 2010 Mk7 Fiesta Zetec;




























And my first car from many moons ago, a Mk5 Fiesta;










And with my mates Mk6;


----------



## crf529

My XR8 ute, just traded her in for a new XR5...miss it already 


ute by crf529, on Flickr


----------



## Flair

My ford :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: with the amount of valeters/detailers on here im surprised your the first to post a connect flair :lol:


----------



## Ome Robert

This is my company car (1.6 TDCi 100HP, Titanium)..










I know, it`s not a ST or a RS.. :-(

Robert
Rotterdam


----------



## Spaceman1

Doesn`t matter bud all that matters is its a Blue oval and thats what counts clean car.


----------



## johnnyguitar

Mine:


DSC_4897 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

The one before:


100_2631 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

And the one before that (whoops)


226975_5258145685_548880685_162472_2243_n by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

And the one before that.


14336_1139240401694_1247919356_30334973_6355473_n by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

The blue one wasn't actually my fault - I was hit by a car that pulled out of a left turn junction and across three empty lanes before hitting me.
The silver one was mostly Ferric Oxide and had a knackered steering rack, cracked heated front screen and I think the driver's seat had collapsed, but apart from that....


----------



## rsdan1984

mine


----------



## dann2707

Down own it anymore - but loved it


----------



## Ben_ZS

rsdan1984 said:


> mine


Nice standard RS, love it! :argie:


----------



## andy_ad567

not standard has the front splitter


----------



## Ben_ZS

andy_ad567 said:


> not standard has the front splitter


I know, standard enough though. Most RS's are very tastefully modified, but you can't beat a close to standard one.


----------



## Detail My Ride




----------



## Owensy

Ome Robert said:


> This is my company car (1.6 TDCi 100HP, Titanium)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it`s not a ST or a RS.. :-(
> 
> Robert
> Rotterdam


Very nice, great colour choice :thumb:


----------



## JamesR1

Couple of the ford i have owned. 
My 2nd car. when i was 18  
























My 4th when i was 21 and still got it.


----------



## Blechdosenbill

:wave:


----------



## si hoc

that last pic looks class!!


----------



## The Cueball

My Ford XKR










:thumb:


----------



## squashy1990

The Cueball said:


> My Ford XKR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


i like the tata wheels you've added to your ford!


----------



## Flair

The Cueball said:


> My Ford XKR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


That's a stunner.


----------



## josheyb1

here's mine  w


----------



## Jordi

My beast


----------



## Rsam

Here is mine:


----------



## bero1306

NEW & OLD. :thumb:


----------



## matty_corsa

here is my sapphire cosworth


----------



## moonstone mo

My daily hack..


































And one of a few of my mates toys


----------



## Flair

moonstone mo said:


> My daily hack..
> 
> And one of a few of my mates toys


Ford porn :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo

Flair said:


> Ford porn :thumb:


Thought the same mate,sadly i cant take credit for it,think it was Carl who took the pic,chap who owns the first car in the line up.


----------



## Franco50

Most of my cars have been Fords but here are the current one (top) and previous one. :thumb:


----------



## cammy

my ST170


----------



## Flair

I realy want a saph cosworth now :lol:


----------



## Jcoventry

Sorry its no Cosworth but still a Ford...My first car bought new when I was 17, which I am keeping because I like it.


----------



## Sirmally2

I'll Be the first idiot to upload my New Mk III Focus...


----------



## mr.babz

my old cosworth


----------



## AdrianW

No one on here got a rs200 :lol:


----------



## UberCool1

My old RS500 build No.72









& My Old 400BHP Escort Cosworth


----------



## Cadillacman

First pic is my mondeo which I've already posted on another thread...

The rest are owned by friends...please excuse the poor quality as they were scanned from old photo's....





1967 Ford Mustang 390 GT 6.4 litre V8...







1987 Ford Thunderbird 3.8 litre V6



1968 Mustang GT modified 400 bhp 5.0 litre V8



1989 Lincoln 7 seater Limo..5 litre V8



Ford E350 Cabriolet with trailer (house on wheels)
7.3 litre V8 Diesel....



.


----------



## SteveyG

rocky1722 said:


> Our latest Mondeo Titanium X Sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current Fiesta Zetec S


****ing yes! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## vornyst170

wow there is some pure ford porn on here. loving all the pics of the blue oval. here is a few of mine.


----------



## Rallyesport

My ST170


----------



## vornyst170

Rallyesport said:


> My ST170


very nice. another st170. love the usa rear lights.


----------



## OILRS




----------



## Leopold

Here are some of my old ford's

*Rare 2000E*



















*Escort Ghia X*



















*Sierra XR4x4*



















*Sierra Sapphire Ghia*



















*Sierra Ghia Hatchback*



















*MK2 Granada Ghia*



















*My Current - Ford Puma*


----------



## Jason2002

Here's mine

During wetsand










Atfers



















Reflection shots



















Wetsanding done by KDS.....


----------



## Vitch-w

My puma:


----------



## ant_s

UberCool1 said:


> My old RS500 build No.72


That's stunning mate! I keep coming back for a look!



Jason2002 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> During wetsand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atfers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflection shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wetsanding done by KDS.....


Nice! A "everday" car getting the KDS wetsand treatment, leaving a Ford without huge amounts of orange peel!


----------



## gally

I could tell i'd like this thread!  i'll try and fire a couple of mine up at some point.





































Just a selection.


----------



## paul smith

what one rs turbo's will find out my old pic's of mine and post them up.


----------



## wezjones

Both my current cars 
our new fiesta zetec s
















and my st mondeo


----------



## rsdan1984

Ben_ZS said:


> I know, standard enough though. Most RS's are very tastefully modified, but you can't beat a close to standard one.


lol, it isnt standard but its not far off. im not planning to go too far from standard. mods are:

CF front splitter
rear window tints
k&n gen2 induction kit
mongoose exhaust
bailey dv30 recirc dump valve
blue/black leather/alacantra handbrake/gear gaitors to match interior
st170 optional sub and headunit

the standard one has blue indicator bulbs that i removed for orange ones as i thought blue looked a bit chav and orange looked more OE.

some graet looking fords in here


----------



## Raceno7

My Sapphire Cosworth 4x4 :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD

My two current Fords:

Daily runner









Track Project

















Also on our drive is the missus Ford









Older Fords I've owned:

Previous daily runner before the Focus









Before the EVO and the Impreza's, I had a string of Fords including...

...4x4 Cosworth I had between 1997-2001...

















...and RS Turbo (1995-1997)









Chris.


----------



## moonstone mo

Raceno7 said:


> My Sapphire Cosworth 4x4 :thumb:


Looking lush as always Matt:thumb:


----------



## byrnes

Some lovely looking blue oval here. :thumb:

My first was a Mk4 Fez



















My current blue oval, Mk6 Escort track slag/project/daily driver.


----------



## Raceno7

moonstone mo said:


> Looking lush as always Matt:thumb:


Cheers Mo


----------



## Jeroen Brink

The first car is our first Ford. After we sold this lovely car, we've bought the Focus.

I've recently detailed the Focus with Meguiars and Turtle Wax ICE.:buffer:

Jeroen


----------



## Jeroen Brink

Focus before with a little scratch.










After detailing with cleaner, polish and ICE.










The scratch still visible...but still an improvement.


----------



## philmon

*st24*

just got some smart wax concourse so hopefully may look better soon


----------



## Yozza

philmon said:


> just got some smart wax concourse so hopefully may look better soon


Hi Phill, Ae you Philmon on Talkford. Nice motor by the way


----------



## minimadgriff

Cracking thread!

My two current Fords

The 1:1 scale model/ornament














































and the daily driver (only dirty pics I am afraid)


----------



## andyedge

My Fifi


----------



## jspeed2

samm said:


> It would appear that I like Mondeo's


I see your Pompey are you based at HMS Collingwood and park at corner of large car park near "Terminal 5" food hall ?
If so mate that is by far the cleanest and well kept mondeo i have ever seen and you have made me start looking at them :thumb:


----------



## kingkong

2001 built mondeo 2.5 zetec s

owned almost 5 years, 53k on clock


----------



## philmon

here she is ,just waxed


----------



## Yozza

philmon said:


> here she is ,just waxed


Looking spot on as usual Phill, Last silver car I had, struggled to get that sort of shine.


----------



## sczscoob

My Kuga
















God send last winter!


----------



## stookay

stookay


----------



## Spaceman1

show off cracking monte need more wide angle pics tho


----------



## colarado red

Some stunning motors there.


----------



## ChrisJD

stookay said:


> stookay


You tease...

Get some full car pics up:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## Vision2k1




----------



## dew1911

My old Focus...

















And the current one

















Which will hopefully look like this soon


----------



## ms-vxr57

My focus rs


----------



## dann2707

dew1911 said:


> Which will hopefully look like this soon


I remember you from Focus Owners!


----------



## db04dan

Hi Guys, been a member on here for a while, this might even be my first post...

i usually just browse through the show room and look at peoples detailing and get ideas.

anyway, saw this thread and heres my Ford Fiesta ST at Ford Fair 2011.









































































hope you like them,

also if you was at Ford Fair 2011 and saw my car... yes it had blow up dolls in it lol!!!!


----------



## m3rchlz4

here's a pic of mine...


----------



## ST-max

My toy. 
http://i56.tinypic.com/2ed4hzm.jpg


----------



## Snowball

Another Fiesta ST


----------



## johnnyg

my daily drive


----------



## philmon




----------



## Yozza

philmon said:


>


Looking good as always Phil


----------



## rob28




----------



## cleslie

This is the Fiesta TDCi Zetec that I used to have. This is from early 2006 when it was just under 3 years old and was also my first machine polish and detail with My Porta Cable DA. Great little car.


----------



## rdig1984

Here is my Focus


I really love the ride on this car.


----------



## BrianT

sorry about the pic quality , i owned this wee thing way back in the early 90's ,ignore the date , thats when i scanned it to my pc lol


----------



## BrianT

and another


----------



## dan123elvin




----------



## A21GAV

Some great Fords on here :thumb:

Best I can offer of mine




























Is still in build form though


----------



## mondeo1999

This is my mondeo.


----------



## JAISCOSSIE

My current one










And a few old ones ive had


----------



## Tribute 3.0L

My 2007 Ford Fairmont Ghia. 4.0L Inline 6, 6 Speed ZF Auto


----------



## Mean & clean

m3rchlz4 said:


> here's a pic of mine...


Possibly the nicest Mondeo I've seen. :thumb:


----------



## Leopold

Mean & clean said:


> Possibly the nicest Mondeo I've seen. :thumb:


I agree..:thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections

A good excuse to post pics again


----------



## james_89

My ST2


----------



## PABLO1977

My three from the past.

Focus ST170  (worst car i've ever owned, and the list is long !)










SportKA










Fiesta Zetec-S


----------



## waxy

Due for a little finishing polish soon


----------



## Leopold

that is mint:thumb:


----------



## darzmat

my mondeo fetish














































and il throw in one of my mates sierra:


----------



## waxy

Leopold said:


> that is mint:thumb:


Thanks mate


----------



## Blechdosenbill

db04dan said:


> Hi Guys, been a member on here for a while, this might even be my first post...
> 
> i usually just browse through the show room and look at peoples detailing and get ideas.
> 
> anyway, saw this thread and heres my Ford Fiesta ST at Ford Fair 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like them,
> 
> also if you was at Ford Fair 2011 and saw my car... yes it had blow up dolls in it lol!!!!


Hi Dan !

Good to see you here ! 
Nice Car ! :thumb:


----------



## bigmc

My oldies.


----------



## PrestigeChris

my od fiesta. Miss this car now! especially with fuel the price it is. 60mpg and £30 to tax!!


----------



## Black Magic Detail

heres mine


----------



## cortinajim

Heresmy Ford fleet ,one for work ,one for play


----------



## podge07

My Focus


----------



## edsel

*The daily*

1996 MK6 RS2000 vs 3M vs Lime prime lite



Uploaded with ImageShack.us







The one I regret selling :wall:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Escort God

my escort taken by Dan Patch photographer


----------



## taire2011

my mondy


----------



## Bowler

*8 Year old Fiesta 1.25 Zetec*

Daughter drives Daddy cleans


----------



## Lloydy




----------



## Spaceman1




----------



## philmon




----------



## andye

my ST2


----------



## P4ULT

heres mine


----------



## matt_bee

Here's my 5.0 Mustang GT, this was her at her cleanest, currently stripped out being restored


----------



## alfajim

my mates fiesta, not sure what colour you'd call it.


----------



## Doc943




----------



## kallum_m

here's some of mine


----------



## jamieblackford




----------



## Paddy_R

My first two cars were both Fiestas. A red 1.3 Mk4 Fiesta Freestyle followed by a black Mk4 1.25 Zetec.

My third car was this green 1.25 Zetec. This was fully poly bushed, fitted with strut braces (x3) and Ford Racing suspension as well as the Escort Cossie style wheels:



















I followed that with my favourite car I've ever owned a Mk5 Fiesta Zetec S:



















And finally the car that got me away from Fiestas my current car, a Focus ST2 Mountune (in various stages of modification):


----------



## Drew

a few of my current ford. REALLY have to get some decent pictures!





































and one of one of my first ones.


----------



## J4Y

Well i posted my old scoobies in a similar thread so thought it would be rude not to give my old fords the same treatment. First was a red xr2i and 2nd was my first brand new car- a mk6 zetec-s but dont have any pics to hand.

Blue Fiesta ST









Red Fiesta ST


----------



## Morph78

Cleaned my Kuga at the weekend, so here it is!



















Also Currently have this:



















Some Previous Fords:


----------



## twink

My old Sierra Ghia (poor pic sorry)










My MK1 Mondeo (now owned by BrakeBinder


























And my current MK3 mondeo


----------



## OllieNeedham

My MK6.5 Fez:


----------



## m00k

My current daily driver... only ford i've ever owned which is strange cos i used to work for ford and only now could i be doing with the parts discount lol

Have to say i love it, had it a year and hasnt give me any bother other than the common handbrake cable probs but cheap enuff to rectify

Converted it to lpg as 3.0 v6 was a tad thirsty but has munched 16k effortlessly!! Great spec and value for money and being silver its a bit more forgiving to keep as a daily driver aswell!!

Pics when i got it home from buying it, was missing a jack cover but now replaced and all 4 jack covers repainted. Only other mods have been mudflaps, boot liner and a set of wind deflectors and plain pressed no plates  oh and sadly the original purchaser hadnt ticked the xenon option so a plain 4300k set of xenons fitted aswell

Climate control,
Sat nav
Bluetooth
Reversing sensors
Quick clear windows electric full leather heated recaros
etc etc


----------



## SteveyG




----------



## lunchbox




----------



## Miguelicek




----------



## waxy




----------



## WD Pro

WD


----------



## OldskoolRS

Unfortunately the outside doesn't look as clean at the moment as I'm repairing the wing rail...the only rust on the whole car which makes it even more annoying. Currently the nose cone and driver's wing is off the car while I'm cutting out the small area of rust (I didn't want to just 'plate' over it).

I can't wait until I can give it a proper detail as it's been off the road for 13 years now waiting until I had the time and inclination to work on it.

This would have been a hand polish with SRP after I'd used Farecla G10 with my rotary to remove the RDS and other surface marks. I'm partly to blame for these as I used to wash the car for my Dad when I was younger (they bought it in 1980 and I bought it from them in 1995):


















How it looks now:


----------



## ChrisST




----------



## Tank

mk3 escort xr3



































and the sierra xr4x4


----------



## Adamw5433

Suppose i'll stick my attempt of detailing (results), of my mondeo Mk3 TDDi
Still not happy with it, pictures look better than it actually is.




























*Sorry about the lighting.*









*Dirty car park scratch*


----------



## Lars Z

My poverty spec Danish Fiesta.
Before, during and after my first go at detailing.:buffer:


































It´s no where near perfect but the cold got the better of me after 9 hours, so I decided that enough was enough and will give another go in a warm weekend that hopefully is soon to come.

Thank for all the help and advice I have got from the users of this great site. The fact that I´m now broke due to spending to much on stuff is another matter.


----------



## Black2

Fiesta ST:





































& the 1985 mk2 Fez:




























Gareth.


----------



## ST_150

Fiesta ST


----------



## BrakeBinder

My mk4 mondeo


----------



## Bentleya




----------



## craigeh123

Bentleya said:


>


was yours at kds last weekend ? i worked at ford when these came out 
the dealer i worked for had 1 that used to come in for service , i always liked them massive spec and awesome looking . wouldve been epic with a turbo !


----------



## MitchB121

Here's my Focus:


----------



## Yozza

BrakeBinder said:


> My mk4 mondeo


Hi mate car looks great now. Seen it on Mondeo Owners along with twinks


----------



## foodstampz

Just washed and waxed my Fusion today. I don't have time this week to take it to my buddies garage to clay and all the other stuff, but I think it looks good for now. Someone even asked me if I was selling it 
Sorry about the crappy quality, I used my cell phone to take the pictures.


----------



## Blechdosenbill

After some light changes of the looks this is how it looks now !























































:argie:


----------



## scoobyc

Summer Wheels










Winter wheels


----------



## foodstampz

Here is a few more "proper" photos done with the normal digital camera.


----------



## xboxman02

This is our first Ford - not many of these about on here either.....

2011 Grand C-Max Titanium with appearance pack & upgraded 19" alloys

Dealer prep was awful, (holograms, micromarring & swirls!!) havent had chance yet but will def be getting a full iron X, Tardis, Claying, machine polish & wax...


----------



## shudaman

my purple pram!! #2221


----------



## ChrisST

Nearly forgot my old ST..










And change over to the RS last year..


----------



## Brammer

My old S1














































My Cosworth


----------



## Lars Z

Brammer said:


> My old S1


:doublesho 
Some little guy inside me is screaming, want want want want........
I love the series one RS, but it´s so hard to find any left in LHD.

Looking great mate.:thumb:


----------



## david_h

Brammer said:


>


I love the Escort, especially the work under the car (Ford boys are always very good at concours prep).

However, the black Sierra wins it for me, perfect colour, perfect split rim wheels.

Paintwork looks super flat as well.


----------



## LloydyST

Here's mine  the fiesta s1600... 
















The reflection shot possibly my favourite photo:-D


----------



## Yeti Racing

Mine:


----------



## Hardsworth

Here's my new baby 









only mod so far is the colour coded badges, very suttle


----------



## morganste

Ford number 1










Ford number 2










Ford number 3


----------



## Big Ging

*My modified fiesta*

Heres a few pics

































sorry bout the mess in the first few pics but had just finished cleaning the car and the sun was out so in NI u have to act fast!!


----------



## Simon_peters

Current Fords


----------



## dis

simon peters,more pics pleeeeeeeeeeeeease!:thumb:


----------



## dis

yeti,more pics needed.
cant get enough of escoss pics!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Yeti Racing

dis said:


> yeti,more pics needed.
> cant get enough of escoss pics!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Seeing as you asked.... how she looked when I first bought her:

The day I picked her up, should have realised they'd be trouble - bonnet up time lol































































And after a 3 year restoration:














































To finished:




























Shots from my photoshoot for Fast Ford Magazine:























































And you boys ain't going to like these next pics:


----------



## pooma

I've had a few Fords and one my favourites was this little beauty, great fun on the twisties


----------



## Raceno7

Found some more pictures of Fords i use to own :thumb:

My First Cosworth










Fiesta RS Turbo i restored










Focus RS




























Focus with our old Fiesta ST










My old Fiesta race car



















This didn't polish out :driver: :lol:










Our latest Fiesta










My Cosworth :thumb:


----------



## dis

bloody hell brammer,great cars!
love the s1,was it a s1 custom,why you sell her?
that is a real beaut!!!
and the cossie,lustfull!you still got her?:speechles
genuine 500?
more pics,please!


----------



## TheTard

My current fiesta titanium =]


----------



## oliver.james

My Ford from a few years back;



:thumb:


----------



## mr_scorpio

My collection
my daily driver









My everlasting project 
















My cossie (4 sale)
















my dust collector(never get used) 4 sale 94 2,0 dohc









me and a mates tracktoy


----------



## pooma

oliver.james said:


> My Ford from a few years back;
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Any more pics of this, looks to sit really nice, the Ka isn't the first car that pops into my head when thinking of nicely modded little motors but that looks good.


----------



## Kobeone

Not as extravagant as some on here, but its my ford :lol:

















Im due to do a full machine polish on it as soon as the weather improves, and I have a loely set of Ghia X alloys that i want to get refurbed in gunmetal grey








This is a rare set of ford wheels as it has the ST centre cap.
Im also looking to add Zetec S front and rear bumpers when i have funds to spare!

Thanks

Rich


----------



## oliver.james

pooma said:


> Any more pics of this, looks to sit really nice, the Ka isn't the first car that pops into my head when thinking of nicely modded little motors but that looks good.


I'll have a look what I can find. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

OILRS said:


> Afew pics of my focus rs thanks for lookin


How sexy is that :argie:

love this thread, wish i had pics of my two Fords (Mk3 Escort & Siera saphire).

More pics please!!!


----------



## ST_Tarps

My Focus ST


----------



## oliver.james

pooma said:


> Any more pics of this, looks to sit really nice, the Ka isn't the first car that pops into my head when thinking of nicely modded little motors but that looks good.


----------



## pooma

Very nice, subtle mods that equate to a stand out Ka, probably one of the nicest Kas I've seen.


----------



## andy monty

my first car (that i bought with my own money) had that many things go wrong with it i havent had another ford :wall:


----------



## james_zetecs

Yeti Racing said:


> Mine:


Wow! :doublesho I love this car!!!!


----------



## Ross08

It's nothing out of the ordinary, but my old Fiesta always looked good when clean. Flare Orange


----------



## alfajim




----------



## Mike k

Yeti racing- those pics of you ''rallying'', are you mad lol, i could understand if it had been fews days before being restored but after you've had it done.....nutter lol!!!!

Did the paint survive ok, looks quite a stoney area? 

Bloody smart car btw, love the rims.


----------



## Yeti Racing

Haha Thanks Mike!

Wasnt quite rallying, but due to the magazine feature, they wanted action shots.... And there was no way I was doing donuts or burnouts on concrete as they suggested! :devil:

As the shoot was happening at a quarry, they had storage areas for sand. And the big kid in me couldnt refuse an invite like that! :driver::lol:





































And I am selling the wheels, something I was never 100% in love with...... sorry!


----------



## Lemongrab

Here's my Ford:



















Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics


----------



## Stomper

Heres my Ford Capri at the Car Museum Glasgow


----------



## matmak81

UberCool1 said:


> My old RS500 build No.72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & My Old 400BHP Escort Cosworth


That's simply the best Ford I've ever seen, my dream car in absolutely perfect spec


----------



## Tisgreen

This is mine!


----------



## dis

lovely 500 matt,but that escoss is FANTASTIC!
one day,an Aurilus blue or Mallard green one will be in my possesion!
more pics needed:thumb:


----------



## dis

tis green,and the best colour!!!
looking good!!!


----------



## JohnA88

A few of my old ones:


























Sadly All crushed now


----------



## [email protected]

Betty doing her bit


----------



## MadMerc

Here's one of mine.









And a black and white shot:


----------



## Sapphire

Not mine, A friends. Before the garage that has it ATM took it for a "spin" and ripped the front end off..


----------



## ianrobbo1

here's mine, 55 Fiesta derv, sticks to the road like glue!!


----------



## Theycallmepaul

Mine after a recent detail 


long shot by theycallmepaul, on Flickr


After side by theycallmepaul, on Flickr


----------



## ksa-cossie

Bump this thread up with some pics of my saph.........


----------



## dis

lovely!!!
thats in great condition:thumb:
original alloys needed i think?
very jealous,more pics needed!


----------



## dis

sorry,this a performance ford feature?
number plate rings a bell?


----------



## Ryan Hughes

WOW thats cossie is mint

heres mine


----------



## ksa-cossie

dis said:


> lovely!!!
> thats in great condition:thumb:
> original alloys needed i think?
> very jealous,more pics needed!





dis said:


> sorry,this a performance ford feature?
> number plate rings a bell?


Thanks mate, no chance I'll ever change the wheels lol. 
It was in fast ford mag .


----------



## MA3RC

My first car & first ford  :



















Had a few cars in between but had to come back to Ford, Toyota and Fiat just don't compare:
































































By far the best car I've ever owned


----------



## thesludge

some great cars theres...have to dig mine out


----------



## JwilliamsM

oliver.james said:


>


the only nice ka i have ever seen


----------



## Alpha-Male

Heres a couple of poor quality pics of my ST.




























And my little man helping daddy polish his wheels.


----------



## bo.

My Mondeo and wifes Focus..


----------



## Brian mc21

Here's one lives in my garage.


----------



## DesertDog

My 2008 SVT Cobra


----------



## andrewst500

matmak81 said:


> That's simply the best Ford I've ever seen, my dream car in absolutely perfect spec


stunning car:thumb:


----------



## MadMerc

These are the recent three that I've owned:

My 1997 Ford Contour (Blackie) 









1999 Mercury Mystique (The Merc)









2009 Ford Fusion (The Fuse)


----------



## thesludge

*few of mine*

Escort Rs Turbo (2002-2006)










Sierra Sapphire Cosworth (2006-2009)










Mondeo ST And what i own now


----------



## Karmacopper

My Mondy st


----------



## Ghia-X

My 2012 Galaxy Titanium X


----------



## nilitara

My satsuma!!


----------



## puckacostello

My Little Ford 










One Year On


----------



## paulrs2000

one of mine


----------



## Samh92

Ghia-X said:


> My 2012 Galaxy Titanium X


Epic plate


----------



## Samh92

My pride and joy on the first night I got it


----------



## skorpios

Here's mine...


----------



## waxy

After a recent Detail


----------



## waxy

Brian mc21 said:


> Here's one lives in my garage.


That's lovely mate


----------



## 666




----------



## Yarde




----------



## ajb39oh

2011 Mustang GTCS


----------



## stookay




----------



## dis

more pics,please!!!
is that mallard green?
one day i WILL own an escoss!


----------



## Liverpool-Lad

A few of my 2.8 Turbo Capri.


----------



## Mean & clean

Love that Capri ^^ 

Very nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JwilliamsM

that capri is the dogs!!

these arent mine, but if your into your fords i think you know who owns them


----------



## dis

love the s1,rs1600i and any cossie!


----------



## NorthernNick

Thats DEFFO the bonkeRS collection, right?
The last one, my lord! Perfection.


----------



## JwilliamsM

NorthernNick said:


> Thats DEFFO the bonkeRS collection, right?
> The last one, my lord! Perfection.


yep. sure the owner of ALL them lovely fords owns trade centre wales near neath by swansea, a big used car showroom. every now and then theres some special cars of his there for show. i know the black rs turbo was owned by princess diana


----------



## zonda

Defined Reflections said:


>


 This car makes me happier to see than a new Ferrari! Would love to see this driving along on the road....love it to bits.. wish it was mine.


----------



## cossieian

Here's mine!

Old one









Current one


----------



## dis

PREFER THE NEW/RED ESCOSS!
YOU are so lucky:thumb:
why you sell the blue one?


----------



## JwilliamsM

cossieian said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> Old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current one


I just drooled over these 2! Love the red but id pick blue personally, always always always wanted one of these your very lucky


----------



## cossieian

Sold the blue one to go travelling but unfortunatly it never materialised.

I always dreamed I an imperial blue one but I do prefer the red myself


----------



## Mike k

That red escort cossie and the imperial blue one look absolutely amazing. Kicking myself for never owning one of these when i had my best chance to (when i lived at home with my parents).


----------



## cossieian

Mike k said:


> That red escort cossie and the imperial blue one look absolutely amazing. Kicking myself for never owning one of these when i had my best chance to (when i lived at home with my parents).


Just buy one mate, you'll love it


----------



## tartanhaggis

paulrs2000 said:


> one of mine


Super car:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## tartanhaggis

a couple of mine:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

Wow ^


----------



## Browser

My old Escort gti, I loved this car to bit untill it got taken out by a vectra!


----------



## TheMilko2905

Here's a few of the fords I've owned over the last two years


----------



## TIFF

Here is a few of mine over the years


----------



## dis

loveing the supersport!:thumb:


----------



## dis

mk1 xr2,s1 turbo{custom?},and a sierra cosworth!
very lucky man!!!!!:thumb:
any more pics?


----------



## mechrepairs

Here's my toy after some new brakes










Carl


----------



## dis

rondells!:thumb:


----------



## fogulrs

Mine:
















Friends cosworths:
































Mates focus RS I cleaned for him(some fuzzy/blurry)


----------



## JasonH20URF

Rear wing of mine










Just a shame the yard needs a sweep and I'm using my iPhone :lol:


----------



## BoostJunky86

First fiesta(first car)










Second fiesta 










My first focus:










Second focus:

Don't ask..... Never again.




























First Cossie. 
(The day I collected it)

Box fresh with 31000 miles 




























After some bufty work





































Current Cossie: aka money pit.


















































































Lots of pics sorry lol!!!


----------



## fogulrs

Tom^ bought Craig's escos that things beautiful!


----------



## MEH4N

boostjunky ive wanted to see pics of your escos since seeing your avatar. It looks bloody beautiful. lol at the orange focus mk1 though


----------



## BoostJunky86

fogulrs said:


> Tom^ bought Craig's escos that things beautiful!


Yeah that's the one!
What a long story that turned out to be.

Was Craig's car, didnt work, spent 10-12k putting things right. Now it's My car


----------



## fogulrs

thats not too good then! didnt know that but atleast it yours now! do you have rotas on it now?


----------



## gargreen7

My very much missed ZS


----------



## luke w

My mondeo before I discovered detailing! Got 1st proper detail planned for it in a couple of wks!


----------



## ravi811

My Zetec s, im going to miss it as the new owners are picking it up tommorow














































Mine my dads and my uncles
































































Few pics of the new car


----------



## BoostJunky86

fogulrs said:


> thats not too good then! didnt know that but atleast it yours now! do you have rotas on it now?


Wasn't ideal no lol!!

Yeah. Love them!! Had them for years just hadn't got round to putting them on lol


----------



## TopSport+

perfect this ST:thumb:


----------



## bazz

loving all the ford pics keep em comming peeps.
i got a focus zetec now so will hopefully get some pics up on the weekend if its not raining


----------



## Alan5072

This is one of my old cars



















And this is my Father-in-law's race car


----------



## BoostJunky86

Thunder saloon style saph AWESOME


----------



## warren1

here is my 2000 focus 1.8 zetec collection


----------



## RichieST

Evening all, just signed up to the forum, I have been browsing for a couple of years now and finally taking the plunge! Here's my ST


----------



## carrera2s

Welcome, nice car!:thumb:


----------



## stookay

RichieST said:


> Evening all, just signed up to the forum, I have been browsing for a couple of years now and finally taking the plunge! Here's my ST


Cracking looking ST with focus RS wheels :driver::thumb:


----------



## stookay

Stookay


----------



## Scrogz

First Mars Red of the thread? 

Rolling on winters though.. woooooo.


----------



## JwilliamsM

RichieST said:


> Evening all, just signed up to the forum, I have been browsing for a couple of years now and finally taking the plunge! Here's my ST


got that looking spot on


----------



## JwilliamsM

BoostJunky86 said:


>


how come this had a different looking engine cover?

the last photo of those breaks look amazing! could do with some of them on my M


----------



## BoostJunky86

Earlier cosworths. Sierras and earlier big turbo escorts(t34 turbo) had the squarer cover. 

Later escorts ie small turbo (t25 turbo) cars had slightly smaller airways in head diff rounder rocker cover plus a few other bits that were done to improve drivabilty. Less lag etc etc


----------



## nichol4s




----------



## BoostJunky86

Khan RS-R's now there's a retro wheels :thumb:


----------



## ozzy

Here's an old one of mine from around 6 years ago, Ford Fair, silverstone concours, a stunning original car, just wish I never sold it hey ho :wall::wall:


----------



## nichol4s

:


BoostJunky86 said:


> Khan RS-R's now there's a retro wheels :thumb:


Along with the back lights :wall:that was nearly 10 years ago and I was only 21, it had 2 rear quarters, pair of wings, sills and a full respray h+r coil overs hi-spec big brakes cost me a bloody fortune back then.

It's more than likely rotten as a pear now


----------



## BoostJunky86

Who drilled the discs?


----------



## nichol4s

Fronts were hi-spec monster 4's rears were after market drilled cosworth items.


----------



## heed

Some stunning car's in here guys, hopefully i can add one soon!


----------



## Dift

It may not be standard


----------



## Yozza

Guys I've since changed my car from when I first started this thread back in April 2011. I've still got a Ford as totally love them, and was brought up on them from a child.

Firstly got to say there is some very nice cars on this thread. Keep them coming.

Here are some pictures of my New facelift Ford Mondeo 1.8LX. Its on a 54 reg


----------



## MitchB121

Here's my Fiesta ST, recently fitted some 20mm spacers on the rear axle and got some coilovers ready to be fitted.


----------



## bigmcclarron

Got this the day the new plate came out, have to say I know it's a 1.6 turbo diesel but I love this car! Had it three weeks and she has already almost done 3000 miles! But I have loved every minute in her!


----------



## Dazz

My focus and my pals ST220 in the background! Fitted ST headlights and color coded my trims since this pic!


----------



## MEH4N

heres my focus


----------



## MEH4N

RichieST said:


> Evening all, just signed up to the forum, I have been browsing for a couple of years now and finally taking the plunge! Here's my ST


Ive seen this on passion ford i think. Looks spot on mate :thumb:


----------



## MikeM87

2012 Ford Fiesta Zetec S :thumb:


----------



## MikeM87

bigmcclarron said:


> Got this the day the new plate came out, have to say I know it's a 1.6 turbo diesel but I love this car! Had it three weeks and she has already almost done 3000 miles! But I have loved every minute in her!


Any more pics?


----------



## Bristle Hound

Wife's new Ka :thumb:


----------



## Tom H

My Focus Titanium X wearing AF Desire - not great light and iPhone pic - don't get much time to do my car now!


----------



## Dangerroush

Here's my Ford


----------



## bigmcclarron

MikeM87 said:


> Any more pics?


Not loads but here's some from my recent clean


----------



## YellowfocusSTman

My 2013 Focus ST


----------



## MikeM87

:spam:


bigmcclarron said:


> Not loads but here's some from my recent clean


Looking good


----------



## Ryan Hughes

My ****** grey mk6 zetec s


----------



## KugaStu

This is a great thread.
Nice to see some Kuga owners on here as well.

My old Kuga










My present Kuga


----------



## Kneller

Here are a couple of my Mk7.5 Fiesta ST..


----------



## philmon

Heres our st200


----------



## Paddy1001

Here is a few pics of the car my brother, mate and myself restored completely a few years ago:








Hope you all like, the colour is a bit love it/hate it but it is the original colour so that's why we kept with it.


----------



## yarmuk

2 cars ive had over the last few years...


----------



## deegan1979




----------



## TIFF

My Sierra RS Cosworth--Completely Standard when i bought it




























And when it was 400BHP.....


----------



## DNZ 21

My newly purchased ST


----------



## M20fes

My Old 2.0 Fes


----------



## RS 500

my good old sierra,,,,,,,,just cleaning up some lattice wheels to go on.
and my s2 i just sold few weeks back:wave:


----------



## DrDax

My little beastie


----------



## James Bagguley

Wow! some beautiful motors on here! For what its worth, heres my old 1.6S, had it up until about 18 months ago.
Pretty shabby, and, pre detailing obsession though.


----------



## TimGTi

My old Escort GTi, really enjoyed it. Added a Magnex, uprated shocks and springs and the softline 7 spokes. :car:



Also, a couple of my old Mondeo which started out as a Zetec S but got an ST makeover. Lots of time and money went into it but I enjoyed it.


----------



## matt.allen123

photo-1 by Matthewallen123, on Flickr

my fiesta


----------



## rodders

My previous Focus:



























And the Mondeo I drive now:


----------



## danga200

My RS1800


----------



## alex300

couple of my old fords


----------



## danga200

Well you certainly made them all unique.


----------



## BoostJunky86




----------



## honestman

Some fairly recent one of my ST not long after I had the alloys refurbished.


----------



## alex300

danga200 said:


> Well you certainly made them all unique.


that was the idea haha


----------



## danga200

alex300 said:


> that was the idea haha


:lol:


----------



## andy_ad567

My focus RS


----------



## cragglemieSTer

My current ST Estate


----------



## stman

heres my st tdci


----------



## philmon

Heres our st200


----------



## ALTEA

Grand c max


----------



## MarkS2




----------



## dandam

^^^^^^^^^
Mark S2 - i can't imagine that was one of the most economical cars around, but 
I bet it sounded beautiful ?! Looks great :driver:


----------



## Lowiepete

Hello Folks,










Strictly speaking this isn't _my_ Ford, but it's an interesting car I detailed for a friend. Follow the
link to find around 60 more pictures...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## MarkS2

dandam said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Mark S2 - i can't imagine that was one of the most economical cars around, but
> I bet it sounded beautiful ?! Looks great :driver:


Hi, yep its not very fuel efficient makes a lovely sound though, has a very customised setup


----------



## Nick-ST

Here are various snaps of my latest addition.



















Along side some fellow mk7 owners


----------



## WayneST250

OILRS said:


> Afew pics of my focus rs thanks for lookin


Great pix, great car


----------



## WayneST250

Richiesips said:


>


Very nice


----------



## milner3226

Here is my Fiesta Zetec S


----------



## cragglemieSTer

Heres mine. 2006 Mondeo mk3 ST TDCi estate


----------



## Mark R5

My old Fiesta ST:





































Just after a snowfoam:










And my current car; a Focus ST3 in orange:





































And finally; Merry Christmas: Apologies for the dirty car


----------



## fiestaroo

ive had a few, but not taken photos of most of them!



mk2 1.1 on coilovers

my mk2 escort, currently undergoing a nut and bolt rebuild, running a stage 3 1780 x-flow on twin 40's at the mo



my Cortina daily



and a terrible picture of a terrible car! my mk6.5 zs. the newest car ive ever owned and also the worst!


----------



## fatttty

My Racing Puma #401


----------



## sbrocks

My RS, just over 7k miles, Mountune MP350+


----------



## adamb87

not mine but i have the pleasure of driving it and detailing it. cant wait for the warmer months to spend some time on it


----------



## tomlister

My old ST

K&N, Milltek 4-1 Evo Manifold, Milltek De-Cat, Milltek Non Resonated Cat Back, Newman FastRoad Cams, JAM-Sport Custom Remap, Cosworth Inlet Manifold,

Miss this Car SOOOOO Much!!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rowe




----------



## Deniance

love the pre face lift focus above, just hate fords......dammit!


----------



## ZetecEmma

A few of my baby 
2010 zetec diesel 1.6 with a few mods that take her up to 140bhp


----------



## R14CKE

tomlister said:


> My old ST
> 
> K&N, Milltek 4-1 Evo Manifold, Milltek De-Cat, Milltek Non Resonated Cat Back, Newman FastRoad Cams, JAM-Sport Custom Remap, Cosworth Inlet Manifold,
> 
> Miss this Car SOOOOO Much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I had one with not as many mods but god I miss it! Now got Mondeo ST Tdci can't put it into corners as quick but the torque makes up for that


----------



## OILRS

Theres some crackin car on this thread :thumb:


----------



## s29nta

OILRS said:


> Theres some crackin car on this thread :thumb:


Well said, luv the blue ovals:thumb:


----------



## Nick-ST

Some more of my previous Fords.

I do miss the torque!



















Best sounding car I have owned (thanks volvo).


----------



## Bentleya

My mk5 Fiesta track car with my Racing Puma tucked away behind.


----------



## b8-sline

Some cracking Fordies guys.
This is my mk1 from waaay back.


----------



## Brad-ST

a couple of my ST







and my first car, still regret selling it to this day 



also had a mk6 1.25 fiesta before the ST, which, quite frankly was just crap





(and yes, i love my smurf )


----------



## Curtiz

My old Zetec S




And with my Brothers Fiesta ST and mates S13 and 206


----------



## Pearson90

b8-sline said:


> Some cracking Fordies guys.
> This is my mk1 from waaay back.


Love this, the mk1/2 ford escorts are my all time favourites.


----------



## foodstampz

MadMerc said:


> Here's one of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a black and white shot:


My old 2008 Fusion SEL
Ford, Dearborn MI


----------



## s29nta

my daily driver


----------



## s29nta

just found this one:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo

Couple of new ones of my nail after I tangoed it


----------



## Grant.




----------



## Wally254

Here's my last car. Had the Fiesta ST before that.


----------



## T5 Rogers91

*Strictly speaking its not mine but my ode' mans (Part of his collection) But I'm the one who has to look after and maintain it and as a result I am the usual driver.

Its a good bit of fun, not refined that's for sure but its a big grin maker. Just needs a little bit of time to make it mint.

​*


----------



## foodstampz

T5 Rogers91 said:


> *Strictly speaking its not mine but my ode' mans (Part of his collection) But I'm the one who has to look after and maintain it and as a result I am the usual driver.
> 
> Its a good bit of fun, not refined that's for sure but its a big grin maker. Just needs a little bit of time to make it mint.
> 
> ​*


Wow a lighting on the other side of the pond!
I must ask, where was that built?


----------



## T5 Rogers91

foodstampz said:


> Wow a lighting on the other side of the pond!
> I must ask, where was that built?


Imported as new from the USA, back on 2000, its done 30,000 ish miles. My dad had a few while i was growing up and and six months ago i came across this stunner, so we decided to make a trip and get it for ourselves. Its very nice example not one that been stupidly modified. Simple changes to the intake, suspension, etc she's pushing around 430-450 HP.

With Bold rear tyres I might add :lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Brammer said:


> My old S1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cosworth


Stunning cars Brammer


----------



## s29nta

that three door,omg! :argie:


----------



## T5 Rogers91

The cossi is awesome Brammer


----------



## boost monster

Hers's my RS Turbo I've had it for over 20 years.


----------



## Poohbore

Loving the black rs500 brammer. whats the turbo lag like with the bigger turbo than the standard cosworth ?


----------



## redz2002

Heres mine when i got it in September

and now after some Autobrite Abyss love


----------



## ROMEYR32

Mine


----------



## JwilliamsM

T5 Rogers91 said:


> *Strictly speaking its not mine but my ode' mans (Part of his collection) But I'm the one who has to look after and maintain it and as a result I am the usual driver.
> 
> Its a good bit of fun, not refined that's for sure but its a big grin maker. Just needs a little bit of time to make it mint.
> 
> ​*


One of my favourite trucks along with the GMC Syclone :thumb:


----------



## CleanCar99

T5 Rogers91 said:


> *Strictly speaking its not mine but my ode' mans (Part of his collection) But I'm the one who has to look after and maintain it and as a result I am the usual driver.
> 
> Its a good bit of fun, not refined that's for sure but its a big grin maker. Just needs a little bit of time to make it mint.
> 
> ​*


If thats ever up for sale, you just hit the PM button next to my name :thumb:


----------



## T5 Rogers91

kybert said:


> If thats ever up for sale, you just hit the PM button next to my name :thumb:


I will bear that one in mind, but im afraid the next owner of that truck I believe; will be me! If i can persuade the ode man to sell it first. :lol:


----------



## Simz

Makes me smile


----------



## JwilliamsM

Simz said:


> Makes me smile


petrol or derv?


----------



## legs

heres my rs








and my old st


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice ST & RS!


----------



## s29nta

Zetec-al said:


> Nice ST & RS!


i was thinking the same, very nice:thumb:


----------



## ibiza55

You must of been having an off day, coz I can't imagine why you would sell it either


----------



## asboman

A few of mine and my pals


----------



## mbaker

My current Ford...





The mrs Fiesta Zetec S TDCi



and my old Focus ST



PLus I have had a load of Fords I don't have any pics of....


----------



## andy_ad567

A couple of my RS hope you like.


----------



## kcass

focus zetec mk3.dont have it now,great car,sadly missed!!


----------



## williamsclio1




----------



## CaptainKirk95

My dad's Fiesta ST


----------



## stdash84

This is my Ford Focus 



















And this was my Focus before that


----------



## Woodsy

stdash84 said:


> This is my Ford Focus


That looks epic :thumb:


----------



## littlejack

Here's mine purchased two weeks ago...


----------



## Busajim

Here's my 94 Capri XR4 convertible with a silver hard top.


----------



## BlueIn2Red

37 years old and still a ton of fun 

(Stickers removed since these pics btw.)


----------



## CJ1985

Woodsy said:


> That looks epic :thumb:


Think we need a build thread on this looks great..


----------



## stdash84

I have a massive one on a Focus based forum, it carries over 100 pages across 3 years, i can import a small amount over if you want me to for you guys to read if you like?


----------



## Woodsy

stdash84 said:


> I have a massive one on a Focus based forum, it carries over 100 pages across 3 years, i can import a small amount over if you want me to for you guys to read if you like?


Yes please, i've not seen a better looking focus saloon!


----------



## stdash84

Ok, i'll sort something out over the weekend


----------



## b8-sline

Love it Andy


----------



## goldring07

My old fez st, miss her


----------



## andrewst500

Heres my Fiesta ST MP215 with mountune intercooler and brakes


----------



## ibiza55

Sum beautiful cars here, but people keep telling me cars are for using.


----------



## MitchB121

Here's a couple of my Fiesta ST.


----------



## bensales

Sold back in 2009 but I had a lot of fun in my Fiesta ST.


----------



## Dixondmn

The old... (Cost me £2200 for a new gear box) but... Vic's concours looks amazing in sea grey..










The new


----------



## paulrs2000

1 of only 6 built, GARTRAC G6


----------



## moonstone mo

paulrs2000 said:


> 1 of only 6 built, GARTRAC G6


Looks lovely that pal! was this at elvington rsoc 2010/11?
remember seeing one there and another at Harewood house.


----------



## paulrs2000

Harewood house mate


----------



## moonstone mo

paulrs2000 said:


> Harewood house mate


Remember chatting to you about it,lovely motor pal


----------



## AS_BO

paulrs2000 said:


> 1 of only 6 built, GARTRAC G6


Bloody Nora! I didn't think there was any of these left! 2.8 Capri engine in a MK3 Escort...... Recipe for fun fun fun!! Beautiful motor that pal!


----------



## s29nta

paulrs2000 said:


> 1 of only 6 built, GARTRAC G6


more pics more pics more pics......please:thumb:


----------



## paulrs2000

one from a performance ford photo shoot


----------



## s29nta

luving that:argie::thumb:


----------



## torkertony

paulrs2000 said:


> 1 of only 6 built, GARTRAC G6


Simply stunning - awesome and rare - love it !!!' :argie:


----------



## andrewst500

paulrs2000 said:


> 1 of only 6 built, GARTRAC G6


love this fantastic car


----------



## bazz

my focus zetec


----------



## RichieST

After selling my ST which I posted up a few pages back, I purchased this,





Which now looks like this!


----------



## RichieST

paulrs2000 said:


> 1 of only 6 built, GARTRAC G6


Very nice, only ever seen one in the flesh!


----------



## tomsy29

My Fiesta 30th Anniversary, number 038 of 400


----------



## danga200

Very clean!


----------



## philmon

Latest pics,before put in storage


----------



## RichieST

Lovely looking car, not seen an ST200 for a long time. How come you are storing it? Keeping for a future classic?


----------



## philmon

RichieST said:


> Lovely looking car, not seen an ST200 for a long time. How come you are storing it? Keeping for a future classic?


Thanks for your comments 
Just keeping it to take to Fordfair,fitp/Mondeo nationals and other shows as and when they come up.. The engine is being reconned this winter. According to the "how many left" website theres only 900 on the road at the moment.


----------



## Leopold

My fiesta ghia 1.25i 16v Zetec S


----------



## Rpf




----------



## bazz




----------



## philmon

Rpf said:


>


Lovely


----------



## focustjohn

My focus st 
Changed a little since then though


----------



## philmon

Heres our other car the mk1 "citrine"


----------



## Nick-ST

Rpf said:


>


That is just pornography!


----------



## kingkong

new alloys on, with match black nuts

needs lowing next


----------



## gerz1873




----------



## richtea78

philmon said:


> Heres our other car the mk1 "citrine"
> View attachment 35680
> 
> 
> View attachment 35681
> 
> 
> View attachment 35682
> 
> 
> View attachment 35683


That is awesome. Love it


----------



## Browser

Had a day a while ago on my brother in laws fiesta zetec s


----------



## Browser

Browser said:


> Had a day a while ago on my brother in laws fiesta zetec s


----------



## JenksyRS

A couple of mine, A dirty one



And a clean one


----------



## Force

paulrs2000 said:


> 1 of only 6 built, GARTRAC G6


I thought that they made around 30 with rear wheel drive and three with 4WD?


----------



## Guest

My 2009 Fiesta ST

Just bought a new daily driver so starting to maintain this one at a show standard


----------



## Nick-ST

markm1124 said:


> My 2009 Fiesta ST
> 
> Just bought a new daily driver so starting to maintain this one at a show standard


Very smart. Rare to have an 09 reg as well isnt it?


----------



## Nick-ST

My new Ford


----------



## Aldoo

Heres my focus last summer with the 18"s on







[/URL][/IMG]

and here it is as is when i detailed it last week to take for sale pics 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## andystevens

My new toy as of 1st March.


----------



## ardenvxr

my ink blue st220


----------



## moonstone mo

Splitter looks well on the fez andy!


----------



## philmon

our st200


----------



## renton

My SMAX...............


----------



## MatthewJones94

My Fiesta


----------



## footfistart

My Focus zetec tdci
http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/ryanbarrimore/media/IMAG0204_zps227dfd4c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=67


----------



## roy7

My old Zetec S, need another Fiesta in my life maybe a MK1 with a Duratec or Zetec power


----------



## lewis92

My Electric Orange focus ST


----------



## aDAM31

My 1995 Fiesta zetec turbo track car. 2.1 zetec, 6spd box etc etc...


----------



## Coopertim

Wife's Zetec fiesta after a good detail yesterday, wearing AF desire


----------



## 123quackers

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=36434&stc=1&d=1396778031

Here you go, does this count :thumb:


----------



## Haza406

I've had countless Mondeo's mainly MK2's and with a V6 in, got rid of my immaculate MK3 estate last month to opt for a diesel Signum, however two weeks later my old ST200 was offered to me at silly money, but is a little worse for wear after sitting in a field for 18mths, especially cosmetically (usual arches falling off, then general neglect). Anyway, booked in the end of the month to have the front end resprayed (peppered with stone chips and scratches), following month I'll get the arches repaired. Love it though, trying to get it up to show standard!:buffer:


----------



## McTaggart

My Mk6 Fiesta_ST_


----------



## MadMerc

My 2009 Ford Fusion.
Just washed, Iron X'd, and a fresh coat of Bouncer's Fortify.


----------



## s29nta

my deo:thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion




----------



## Andyg_TSi

Had this 1.7 Puma. Drink driver smashed into it while it was parked outside my house



Replaced it with a Focus,


----------



## tricky tree

Not mine, but it's a Ford....


----------



## kingkong

2001 , 73k on clock, few more mods


----------



## quagmire

mine


----------



## bo.

quagmire, are those wheels from Kuga?

This is mine mondeo 2,5T





























RichieST said:


>


RichieST, how did you tint rear lights, with paint or with tinted film?
Only white part or complete lights?

Could you please tell me name and size of these wheels, they look :argie:

Your Mondeo is one of Top 5 best looking Mondeos I've ever seen :thumb:


----------



## RichieST

Many thanks for that mate, much appreciated! The lights I masked off and tinted with spray. I have since removed the tint as they made the indicators too dim.

The wheels are 19" Mille Miglia 1001. Lowered on eibach springs.

I've done the blackeye mod on the headlights and changed the grille, currently looks like this,







Next things to do is to paint the chrome trim on the bonnet and the strip under the side windows.


----------



## Clarkey-88

My MK1 Focus RS after its first treatment to Autoglym HD Wax


----------



## Cab2cos

Here's my baby:thumb:


----------



## Cab2cos

Why can't I see my pic:buffer:, is it my settings


----------



## G105ALY

My XR2i:


----------



## Steve

Defined Reflections said:


> A good excuse to post pics again


Im awfully sorry.

Ive just had a moment over your car :argie:


----------



## CHRIS-P

some of mine from over the last few months

change of rims recently (last few pics) which i'm undecided on, so some opinions would help 

i could also do with some advice on what to use on the window rubbers as i can't get them looking black or even slightly glossy


----------



## quagmire

bo. said:


> quagmire, are those wheels from Kuga?


 they are indeed fella a bit marmite


----------



## MadPaddy

CHRIS-P said:


> some of mine from over the last few months
> 
> change of rims recently (last few pics) which i'm undecided on, so some opinions would help
> 
> i could also do with some advice on what to use on the window rubbers as i can't get them looking black or even slightly glossy


That is stunning mate,

Have you used peanut oil


----------



## Top Car Detailing

I shall post a picture of my modified FRP next week when its finished.


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely Jubbly, RS COSSIE


----------



## s29nta

luving the cossies chaps and any blue oval to be fair:lol::thumb:


----------



## CaptainGaunt23

My Red Shed :car:


----------



## ardenvxr

my old st


----------



## jenks

Here's a few of the wife's Fiesta after applying Cquartz CQUK '14 and reload.







You can also see my dirty Mondeo lurking in the background.


----------



## Jord

My new car at the Peak District a week or so ago..


2014 Fiesta ST2 by JTB_ST2, on Flickr


----------



## Nick-ST

Very nice!


----------



## CHRIS-P

MadPaddy said:


> That is stunning mate,
> 
> Have you used peanut oil


peanut oil  no mate

what does that get used for (excuse my ignorance/inexperience)


----------



## Morph78

Some of the one's I've had over the years:


----------



## Essex-keith

Mine just before the new graphics went on


----------



## philmon

our st200


----------



## AdzUK

Heres the GF's new Fiesta ST-3


----------



## n60gav

My fiesta tdci s


----------



## ianrobbo1

AH a "proper" Fiesta :thumb: and not a miniature Focus!!


----------



## CaptainKirk95

Dad's Fiesta ST wearing 2 layers of tough coat and illusion, hopefully to be mine on the 25th July!









Link to showroom post:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=341869


----------



## Caledoniandream

[/URL][/IMG]
Frozen White AWD 163 Kuga, Wife's pride and Joy!


----------



## Mattburton79

Just joined the Forum so Here's a few of the Fords i've had over the last few years........


----------



## crymer

My new to me Ford Mondeo MK4 after Wash


----------



## Christian6984




----------



## slimjim

Focus Zetec S


----------



## AlexTsinos

Ford focus mk3


----------



## s29nta

slimjim said:


> Focus Zetec S


like that alot,one of these for my next motor im thinking:thumb:


----------



## John74

Just picked it up so not cleaned or anything yet , surprised how swirl free it was when I collected it from the dealership.


----------



## stevekoz

*our newest st*







Loving all the blue ovals here!


----------



## MadMerc

A few new shots of the Fusion with a drop and its new Magnaflow axle back set up.


----------



## Chrissyp83

*escort gti*

a couple of my old mk7 gti from 2009





Overlooking Dartmoor


----------



## Monchus

Here is mine


----------



## Christian6984

^ thats looking clean for a first generation


----------



## jenks

My wife's fiesta wearing cquartz cquk 14 with my workhorse in the background wearing a light coating of dust!


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly on the load lugging modeo estate


----------



## [email protected]

The more sensible Fez Zetec S


----------



## lewis92

One of my focus ST and fiesta RS turbo


----------



## [email protected]

rocky1722 said:


> Our old Focus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our old Mondeo ST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our latest Mondeo Titanium X Sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current Fiesta Zetec S


Where did you get that exhaust on zs from fella?


----------



## Monchus

rocky1722 said:


> Our old Focus


Stunnig alloy wheels! and fits it perfect. What model are there?


----------



## Bradders

[email protected] said:


> Where did you get that exhaust on zs from fella?


I think that's from Pumaspeed mate


----------



## Curtiz

Monchus said:


> Stunnig alloy wheels! and fits it perfect. What model are there?


They look like BK Racing but can't find the exact model of them. Really wanted a set a few years ago


----------



## gally

Chrissyp83 said:


> a couple of my old mk7 gti from 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overlooking Dartmoor


That's is immaculate. Are there even any for sale these days?


----------



## Andyb0127

Heres my 2000 escort finesse.


----------



## andystevens

Monchus said:


> Stunnig alloy wheels! and fits it perfect. What model are there?


On another note this looks the same as the Focus that was on Crimewatch Roadshow 2 weeks ago where the car had been impounded by Poilice for having blue lights behind the grill, dangerous tyres & dodgy engine mods. They crushed it on TV.
Hope it wasn't the same car that fell in the hands of a lune!


----------



## Monchus

An old pic my dad´s car. Mondeo 2.5 V6. 200.000Km without any mechanical problem. Still in use.


----------



## moonstone mo

Cheeky one i snapped couple of days ago...


----------



## smifeune




----------



## MarcR




----------



## mechrepairs

My gloss black painted spoiler, I was worried it wouldn't suit but it looks great and cost far less than a new one-



http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g284/mechanicalrepairs/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3a60932c.jpg[/URL]

Carl


----------



## slimjim

MarcR & mechrepairs your lucky people with stunning classics.


----------



## JoshB25

Owned this car for 9 years. My first car and has been nothing but a pleasure to own and drive!


----------



## ibiza55

2 amazing escorts, thanks for sharing them with us, lovely jubbly


----------



## jenks

a couple more of mine, slightly more artistic this time.

Not the clearest of photos but I like it, nice sunrise:argie:


----------



## MGH74

Here's my Ford Smax Titanium X Sport :thumb:


----------



## jenks

that's one mean and moody mpv


----------



## s29nta

great looking s max^^^:thumb:


----------



## leehob

1st wash for my new ST220, ready for waxing.:newbie:


----------



## s29nta

leehob said:


> 1st wash for my new ST220, ready for waxing.:newbie:


very nice:thumb:


----------



## Les Brock

My ST with some morning Dew


----------



## leehob

Nice mate!:thumb:


----------



## rodders

A little shoot of my mondeo:


----------



## Tetherss

First Post!

My Standard Mk2 ST. Few things in the pipeline!


----------



## leehob

Lovely motor, love the colour mate.


----------



## SystemClenz

Had this little beauty in for a tidy up today!


----------



## t_zetec

My old Focus:


----------



## stoke st

how do a post a pic from my pic gallery on pc


----------



## Rainbow

You cannot upload pictures directly from your personal computer. You have to upload them to a third party provider ( picassa, imageshack and many more) and then upload them here using the url of your already uploaded elsewhere pic.


----------



## samdavis

Don't have a Ford at the moment but I've previously:

A mk1 Fez I learnt to drive on:



















My old Mk 6.5 that I had for 4 years:


----------



## Shep

My ST that I've had nearly 5 years now.


----------



## s29nta

a quick snap after todays detail:thumb:


----------



## samm

My new Fiesta, as I picked it up a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## s29nta

nice fest^^^^:thumb:


----------



## Rainbow

Shep said:


> My ST that I've had nearly 5 years now.


Man, this is simply stunning! :argie:


----------



## Chrissyp83

gally said:


> That's is immaculate. Are there even any for sale these days?


Thanks I wish I had never sold it to be honest, she was immaculate, had 3 red 3 door gti's before this. The lattices always split opinion!


----------



## Dal3D

My old Puma:
(Bit of a track slag)

















Then had a Mondeo ST:
(Cruising 80+ miles commuting daily)

























Then went mad and got an asbo:
(Still miss it - shouldn't have sold it. The pearlescent paint was awesome and I had it spotless)

































Now got a little Puma again as a daily driver:
(E46 M3 for fast fun - ignore the MPS, that's gone now. The modified Fiesta ST is the other halfs.)


----------



## fran1981

My old RS turbo. owned this car for many years and would love to have it still now


----------



## cossieian




----------



## SteveyG

Mondeo TXS


----------



## rsdan1984

mine


----------



## Matthew2761




----------



## s29nta

some very nice blue ovals people:thumb:


----------



## leehob




----------



## Bluffin

My Angrybox


----------



## Berylburton

Purchased July14


----------



## Rob74




----------



## steve67

my lads first car,
1 owner, only 28k miles and f/f/s/h..my first car was a 1973 marina.....yellow in colour but it had the all important 'vinyl roof' lol


----------



## footfistart

My TXS estate 35,000 miles, five years old and full Ford service history. I'm slowing deep cleaning it inside and out over the next couple of months. I have a build thread for those who are interested. It's a bit of a read.


----------



## 20vKarlos

^^^^^ Always liked these, a blue one has come up for sale locally and its a rather in e looking car


----------



## Mark R5

God I miss my ST!!!


----------



## Focus_Michael

Some pics of my MK1.


----------



## CHRIS-P

black hole
ex sealant
nattys blue
then finished with
natty red


----------



## Slammedorion

Another pic of the Orion :thumb:


----------



## caddydaddyoad

Can anyone suggest a product to get some fine scratches out of my XR2




Should be painted by the end of the week so ill get some pics up!


----------



## legs

caddydaddyoad said:


> Can anyone suggest a product to get some fine scratches out of my XR2


surely a going over with colour magic will do the trick:lol:


----------



## sgllan89

no longer owned but my brothers old rs


----------



## scoobyboy1

My old mk1 Focus RS 2930:argie:


----------



## ibiza55

sgllan89 said:


> no longer owned but my brothers old rs


Beautiful Ford Focus in rhe correct colour.


----------



## Adam Dolphin




----------



## 330i sport

Here is my effort


----------



## G105ALY

My 1989 XR3i


----------



## G105ALY

My 1990 XR2i


----------



## m3rchlz4

[/URL]


----------



## smifeune

Right, here goes

Fiesta RS 1800


Mk5 Zetec S




Mk1 Focus RS





Mk6 ST






Mk6 Zetec S




I think that's all of them lol


----------



## andystevens

Bought this last March.


----------



## Bentley11




----------



## cranic

Here's mine.


----------



## Berylburton

cranic said:


> Here's mine.


Oohhh, now that is a blast from the past. Very nice indeed


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly, has it been restored?


----------



## cranic

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, has it been restored?


Yes mate. Had a full restoration around 7 years ago. I have owned it for the last 2 years. Took me a while to find one this tidy. Has a full history file and all old mot's. Its in the garage at the moment. Don't use it over the winter.

Cheers Craig.


----------



## renton

My new Mondeo. Not had chance to polish it yet .......


----------



## Jred

Heres mine


----------



## Sicskate

Love cossie wheels


----------



## john.rigby

*Standard Mondeo Titanium X*

This is the first Ford I've owned and I'm highly impressed with it, I now understand why the Blue Oval has such a strong following (although still too noisy so sound deadening coming soon!)


----------



## jenks

Big garage!


----------



## Turbochargedave

Here is my Ford!


----------



## john.rigby

It's a store area at work, part stores, part map depot and part gym (and occasional car cleaning area)!


----------



## Twisterboy

Here's Mine 1.6 Focus Zetec washed, polished and waxed back in October 2014.

Davy


----------



## bazz

here is my 1.6 focus zetec all clean and tidy.

please excuse the cable ties on the front grill as im having my original painted in gloss black


----------



## keall

*a work in progress*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## philmon

shined up again


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Some very tasty fords in here


----------



## yzfr1

On order! Collection end of may!


----------



## slimjim

yzfr1 said:


> On order! Collection end of may!
> View attachment 41604


Petrol or Diesel and what spec? They look great polished up, nice choice :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

My new news:


----------



## MpnSt




----------



## yzfr1

slimjim said:


> Petrol or Diesel and what spec? They look great polished up, nice choice :thumb:


Gone for the Petrol. (250bhp) Only do about 8000 mile a year.
ST3 Stealth (Stealth only comes in ST3 spec)
Exactly as in the pic.
Leather, heated steering wheel, lane departure/collision detection. Parking sensors.
Cruise control, privacy glass.
Cant wait!!!!!


----------



## yzfr1

Mark ST said:


> My new news:


Love these cars. If I didn't have to cart around 2 kids under 6 then id have bought one of these instead of the focus.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

*Before fitting winters!*

Just in time before the snow! This is the wagon version, collect my stealth grey st3 wagon next month too!


----------



## fez_red96

Just jointed the forum, here's my fiesta, got some street packs being refurbished


----------



## yzfr1

fez_red96 said:


> Just jointed the forum, here's my fiesta, got some street packs being refurbished


Where's the pic?


----------



## Mark R5

yzfr1 said:


> Love these cars. If I didn't have to cart around 2 kids under 6 then id have bought one of these instead of the focus.


I've got a Focus too mate - no kids though. I just want the Fiesta as a garage queen. Something to take pride in.

If you ever get the chance, take one for a spin, they are fantastic.


----------



## yzfr1

Mark ST said:


> I've got a Focus too mate - no kids though. I just want the Fiesta as a garage queen. Something to take pride in.
> 
> If you ever get the chance, take one for a spin, they are fantastic.










My wee Mk6.5 derv will get jealous if she knows Ive been out in another Fezzy..lol


----------



## fez_red96

yzfr1 said:


> Where's the pic?











Here's them before the went to the body shop. Waiting on them being refurbished. Can't wait!


----------



## KugaStu

My new run around


----------



## dcalde78

I've owned 4 cars, one was good for nothing but spares, but out of the 3 that I've run on the road, 2 have been Fords. I do love me a good Ford. My first decent car was a 2001 Focus, but recently it ended up costing me so much in repairs that it wasn't worth keeping. It also turned out to be a Cat D write off, which I never knew.










I've since sold off the Focus, and I picked up my Fiesta Zetec S a couple of weeks ago. Car finance is one hell of a helpful thing. The first weekend I had it, it was treated to a full wash. 2BM, dried, clayed, pre-waxed and then waxed with Auto Glym HD wax. Came up a treat. It needs another wash and another coat of wax but it's okay for the time being. I'm so happy with it.


----------



## reeso

My Titanium X Sport Mondeo.


----------



## ChrisST

My new ST3. :thumb:


----------



## ST - Matt

My new ST-3 also


----------



## 66Rob

[/QUOTE]

Love these alloys, thinking about getting myself a Fiesta ST, think I prefer these alloys though.


----------



## dcalde78

I think that they're an option for the Zetec S but I would imagine that you could just buy a set from Ford. Unfortunately the front N/S alloy has some severe kerbing damage (not done by me, it was like that when I bought it, along with the hefty crack and paint damage on the front bumper, looks like it was in a low speed crash with a wall). Fortunately for me, the dealer said that they'll replace it under warranty. If that is the case then I'll ask for a second as well since the rear O/S also has kerb damage, and I would like to see either a repair or a new front bumper, considering the damage (I don't have any photos of it at the moment).

The only down side that I can see with these alloys is that there's only a small range of tyres that fit. 205/40/17 is a slightly odd size apparently. There are still some decent names making tyres in that size though, Falken, Continental, Pirelli and Dunlop being the ones I know off of the top of my head.


----------



## Fezzy Boy




----------



## Christian6984

66Rob said:


>


Love these alloys, thinking about getting myself a Fiesta ST, think I prefer these alloys though.[/QUOTE]

The ST's wheels are very easy to clean and the drive....:driver::doublesho


----------



## robby71

Mine - common ST2


----------



## danga200

Those Stealth STs are bloody lovely, there's one near me and it looks amazing.


----------



## Kingshaun2k




----------



## Jamie_M

Front bumper has lacquer feel which I'll be getting sorted soon but here is my Focus ST3


----------



## spenceST

My st3


----------



## M400BHP

The mrs's fiesta



My series 1



My sapphire



My Escort Cos



I could post up all the oldies but it'd take a while!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Taken @ BHP Show 4/5/15


----------



## Slammedorion

Beeding marvellous :lol:


----------



## sonny

Here's mine hope you like it


----------



## gmcg

M400BHP said:


> The mrs's fiesta
> 
> 
> 
> My series 1
> 
> 
> 
> My sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> My Escort Cos
> 
> 
> 
> I could post up all the oldies but it'd take a while!


This my friend is my perfect garage spot on


----------



## yzfr1

My Estate ST


----------



## markoneill

Here's my Imperial Blue ST170.


----------



## markoneill

yzfr1 said:


> My Estate ST
> View attachment 41988
> 
> View attachment 41989
> 
> View attachment 41990


That's a fabulous colour. Love it. Purposeful and mean, whilst being that little bit different.


----------



## spenceST

yzfr1 said:


> My Estate ST
> View attachment 41988
> 
> View attachment 41989
> 
> View attachment 41990


Love the colour pal


----------



## bazz

yzfr1 said:


> My Estate ST
> View attachment 41988
> 
> View attachment 41989
> 
> View attachment 41990


loving the colour on that first time I have seen it. do you know what its called please


----------



## yzfr1

bazz said:


> loving the colour on that first time I have seen it. do you know what its called please


Its called STEALTH


----------



## Sicskate

Awesome, odd that I've never seen it before? 

Was it a custom colour?


----------



## yzfr1

Sicskate said:


> Awesome, odd that I've never seen it before?
> 
> Was it a custom colour?


No, its new for the 15 plate....mk3.5 face lift
Its only available in the ST3 Trim Level


----------



## caddydaddyoad

Little bit unfinished but a Ford nonetheless!!!


----------



## legs

caddydaddyoad said:


> Little bit unfinished but a Ford nonetheless!!!


cant beat an old skool ford.


----------



## macfxd

My first FORD!:argie:


----------



## leehob

My ST220 freshly cleaned,


----------



## Bentley11




----------



## andystevens

Here is my ST2 with full ST3 Spec & Some.


----------



## legs

Bentley11 said:


>


aye aye:wave:


----------



## G105ALY

Scratched the itch... Pick this up at 1500 today:


----------



## legs

Looks nice mate, you on focusrsoc yet?


----------



## Brocksbrookie

DSC00020 - Copy by Richard Snowdon, on Flickr

2C by Richard Snowdon, on Flickr

Thanks to Matt Rowe AKA stangalang for getting her this looking good.


----------



## shb1988

My eo St


----------



## slimjim




----------



## vwv12

2009 S-Max 2.2 TDCI 175


----------



## djryan25




----------



## djryan25




----------



## romansnumber7

Taken whilst on a road trip to the Scottish Highlands


----------



## Danjc




----------



## slimjim

Very nice ST2 the 19's make all the difference making it look a lot fresher.


----------



## Danjc

slimjim said:


> Very nice ST2 the 19's make all the difference making it look a lot fresher.


Cheers bud some people are having them painted black but I like the silver and they really pop when the light hits them.

This pic doesn't do them justice.


----------



## slimjim

Have to agree silver 19's is the way to go .


----------



## preecematt

The day I picked her up about 2 months ago


----------



## fabioalmeida

Some have seen it before:
My ST170









Yes it has a bent front lip


----------



## renton

My Mondeo Titanium x sport...........


----------



## Nigglyb

Sunny days only :driver:


----------



## RichieST

Not sure weather I have posted up my latest ford or not, so here goes, only pics I have at the mo!


----------



## Bluffin

Just got myself another Ford, it's going to take aaaaggggeesss to clean this one!!!!


----------



## dis

rondells on a escos!
one day!!!


----------



## leehob

AFTER A BATH,


----------



## kxlylmz

Giresun city / Turkey


----------



## G105ALY

Before:



New Wheels:


----------



## crazylegs

My old Focus


----------



## iannidan

*my deep impact blue Fiesta*


----------



## ibiza55

crazylegs said:


> My old Focus


Nice Ford Focus


----------



## G105ALY

380bhp.....Lots of carbon.... And lots of money


----------



## Ford8loke

After a good wash and wax


----------



## Nick-ST

My latest toy










Although since that picture I have added a triple r front splitter


----------



## C-Max




----------



## digimac




----------



## LloydyST

Been a while since ive been on here's the st3 after a quick detail and drive only took me 6 month give it its first detail &#55357;&#56899;


----------



## Clarkey-88

Just after a wash


----------



## slimjim

I'm liking the ST & the RS, very nice


----------



## Mulder

Freddie Kuga










Eddie Escort


----------



## sgllan89

My only ford i have owned Mk2 RS



















And messed around with an HDR shot


----------



## John74




----------



## digimac




----------



## Guest

here is my 06 mk3 tdci







:buffer:







:buffer:







:argie:


----------



## EVO6RSS

My Panther Black Fiesta ST:

Looking moody in the garage..










Off to work wearing illusion..










And again..










EVO6RSS..


----------



## Dazzel81

My Fiesta ST3 Mountune


----------



## paddyirishman

Picked myself up a Titanium X Sport in Thunder Grey (dealer pics, need a bit of luck with the weather to get it shiny!)


----------



## Dal3D

Bought this last Friday:


----------



## st1965

A few pics of my panther black ST


----------



## rhopkins

Dal3D said:


> Bought this last Friday:


Just WOW....!


----------



## Neil-B

Dal3D said:


> Bought this last Friday:


Lucky lucky. Would love one.


----------



## Clarkey-88

Dal3D said:


> Bought this last Friday:


Ahh man, I love the Mk3 Frs :argie: I'm not jealous at all  lol

Here's my Mk1 Focus Rs, she's getting on a bit now


----------



## Dal3D

Mk1 Focus RS are bloody lovely though!


----------



## A1luke

Bentley11 said:


>


How've you done that tyre lettering?

Just coloured the text in?


----------



## Paul JC

Picked up my new car last Friday, 2013 Focus ST. So far so good. Enjoyed the drive home!



Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## dajones

Picked this up on monday.


----------



## CoopsTHC




----------



## C-Max

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie_M




----------



## Blue

I've had her since December 2015, and it's fair to say she's driven me to the depths of despair. An absolute nightmare from start to finish, but I do love her, and I think that I've finally more or less worked through the problems that build up with years of mediocre maintenance.

Looking forward to getting the paint fully corrected now :buffer:


----------



## leehob

Wife's focus zetec s


----------



## Nick-ST




----------



## MJA88

Love the ST Nick and what a great shot!

My slightly older ST. An uncommon one with no mods at all 









After claying a door.









Polishes up a treat but needs some TLC to keep the swirls away .


----------



## djryan25




----------



## GeoffS

Here's my motor


----------



## Nick-ST




----------



## MadMerc




----------



## sgllan89

[/URL]

__
https://flic.kr/p/GnVo4o
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/







[/URL]

__
https://flic.kr/p/FNZiac
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## TYPH3OUS

Probably the dirtiest car in this thread lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev-




----------



## G105ALY




----------



## kallum_m

Little update from when i last posted.

The fiesta is mine and the two focus's are my dads


----------



## dis

2 green RS Focus,s!!!
your dads got class:thumb:


----------



## Webster




----------



## Cookies

Webster said:


>


That's very nice indeed.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz




----------



## LewisChadwick7

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ScruffyLad

Just a few of my Focus ST







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## c87reed

Two Fords


----------



## Cookies

c87reed said:


> Two Fords
> View attachment 47403


I love those. Heaviest steering ever lol. I always wanted one of those as a teenager. Any more pics?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dis

hi,cant remember the last time I seen a mk2 xr2 on the road.
surely these must be an investment now?
nice:thumb:


----------



## c87reed

The heaviness isn't helped by the small steering wheel. 

I've had 5 of these, most were really rusty and beyond saving at the time.

The prices now are beyond the reach of many, people 'ask' more than 5K for the these days.


----------



## dajones

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## reks




----------



## rocky1722

My wife's Mondeo Mk5.


----------



## Ford8loke

My new money pit! I drove it twice before deciding it needs a full resto!!


----------



## reks

Nice car


----------



## TrixterDK

My 2017 model Mondeo..


----------



## Tomm

This thread made me dig out some photos of my old ST from about 5 years ago.


----------



## Cookies

TrixterDK said:


> My 2017 model Mondeo..


That's a stunning car!

Sent from my D6603


----------



## TrixterDK

Cookies said:


> That's a stunning car!
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Thank you so much


----------



## Jesse_James

TrixterDK said:


> My 2017 model Mondeo..


They ain't the standard wheels are they?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

I think they're Vossen rims chum. I'm sure the trixter will be along to let us know. Looks really well doesn't it!!

Sent from my D6603


----------



## TrixterDK

Jesse_James said:


> They ain't the standard wheels are they?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nope NOT org 
And not vossen. 
Those are the org bola ZZr wheels. 
20" and the car is lowered 30/30


----------



## richtea78

Ford8loke said:


> My new money pit! I drove it twice before deciding it needs a full resto!!


Maybe next time you could make it a bit bigger. I can barely see it :lol:


----------



## s29nta

my st24:thumb:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ford8loke

s29nta said:


> my st24:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Your st24 looks great! What's the colour called?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomson

Focus 1.6 ecoboost 182bhp


----------



## Nick-ST

On my wedding day two weeks ago today


----------



## ibiza55

Those new Mondeo's look huge, and gorgeous all at the same time especially the mrs white one


----------



## 66Rob

Ford8loke said:


> Your st24 looks great! What's the colour called?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I had one of these great cars not many around. This is Jade Green :thumb:


----------



## Tiffviz

The wife's Ford Kuga Titanium X 163auto AWD. Been a good car so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson

My daily driver for my 86 mile daily round trip. Bought it new and still got it.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

My concours condition Escort Cosworth. Only 15k miles on the clock.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I had this FRS a few years ago. Loved this car but had to sell it due to a large commute.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Chris Donaldson said:


> My concours condition Escort Cosworth. Only 15k miles on the clock.


Need more about this please!!


----------



## Mnbrennan

Chris Donaldson said:


> My concours condition Escort Cosworth. Only 15k miles on the clock.


That... Is... Awesome!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Need more about this please!!


It's a 1996 small turbo with 15k miles on the clock. The car does no more than 500 miles a year. It has every optional extra on it. It belongs to both me and my dad. We bought it in 2000 and have had it ever since with no expense spared. It's normally totally standard - I say normally as, the keen eyes of you may see that it has a proper carbon fibre front splitter on it. It's only put on for when the car is run on the road as the original front splitters are fetching £1.5k so I like to have it off incase we hit a rabbit or something like that. The car is kept in a heated garage and sits on a spare set of original wheels on old tyres so that it doesn't flat spot the normal road tyres. It's my pride and joy and no it's not for sale. I've had dozens of offers over the years and it's far more important to me than money so it's going nowhere.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Another pic of it next to my dads Mini Cooper Sport Works S.


----------



## Ford8loke

Chris Donaldson said:


> Another pic of it next to my dads Mini Cooper Sport Works S.


That's porn right there!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## finnie_1

Ford Focus Mk3 zetec s 1.6tdci

Very enjoyable.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arwel

This is my other halfs little Fiesta ST2, cracking little car and always puts a smile on my face when i get to drive it.


This is also ours, it hasn't been cleaned since we bought in June as its currently being built as a rally car. There is a separate thread in the projects section for it.


----------



## chongo

Chris Donaldson said:


> Another pic of it next to my dads Mini Cooper Sport Works S.


Priceless :argie::argie: thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## muchoado

that escort stunning


----------



## makelja

Chris Donaldson said:


> Another pic of it next to my dads Mini Cooper Sport Works S.


Nice red Cosworth.

Off Topic:

Did you know that every Ford owner has a place in heaven after death, because they have had a hell on earth.


----------



## Jue

My Ford transit custom sport


----------



## Nick-ST




----------



## legs

My new daily




Love it


----------



## simon_punto

My kuga titanium x sport power shift AWD


----------



## Andy_H

My Ford.....


----------



## Cookies

My new (old) workhorse










Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedi

My Focus ST3 TDCi Estate...


----------



## Jamie_M

My ST, soon off to Dreamscience for Hybrid turbo should be 350+ ponies with the rest of my mods.

Also changing my inlet manifold to an Anembo jobby. I doubt there will be any performance increase but look better minus the business card style stickers lol!


----------



## ScruffyLad

Very nice Jamie. It's looking good. Really makes me miss mine. Hope you enjoy the upgrades. I'm sure you will!!


----------



## Jamie_M

ScruffyLad said:


> Very nice Jamie. It's looking good. Really makes me miss mine. Hope you enjoy the upgrades. I'm sure you will!!


Cheers 

I've had this since new can't bring myself to sell it still addicted to the 5 pot sound lol! Did you do any mods to yours?


----------



## slimjim

Wife's


Sons


----------



## ScruffyLad

Jamie_M said:


> Cheers
> 
> I've had this since new can't bring myself to sell it still addicted to the 5 pot sound lol! Did you do any mods to yours?


No, mine was standard. I posted a picture on this thread actually some months back. Was electric orange like yours. Loved the sound of the 5 pot and such fun to drive. The person who had it before me had modded it but return it to stock when he sold it. We have a baby on the way so was an expensive toy really so had to go. Will get another one as soon as I can, or even hopefully an RS!


----------



## ScruffyLad

Jamie_M said:


> Cheers
> 
> I've had this since new can't bring myself to sell it still addicted to the 5 pot sound lol! Did you do any mods to yours?





slimjim said:


> Wife's
> 
> 
> Sons


Very lucky wife and son!:thumb:


----------



## Rab W19

Chris Donaldson said:


> Another pic of it next to my dads Mini Cooper Sport Works S.





Ford8loke said:


> That's porn right there!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


your not wrong! :argie:


----------



## Jue

Updated picture of my transit sport since I had my wheels powder coated satin black & then coated with carbon collective platinum wheels.


----------



## Slammedorion

The Orion taken today @ Oulton Park Gold Cup


----------



## Cookies

The ST focus above in grey is just gorgeous!!!!

Cooks


----------



## andyfish

Had her for 4 months now. She's called 'Fanny' Thought I would post a pic of the inside as not many on the thread.


----------



## Jesse_James

andyfish said:


> Had her for 4 months now. She's called 'Fanny' Thought I would post a pic of the inside as not many on the thread.


Didn't think this was coming but hey you are have very nice fanny

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55

Beautiful RS, up there with the best RS's ever built.


----------



## G105ALY

Sadly I sold my RS a few months ago...but I've kept the XR2I!


----------



## rob267

Mine. At the campsite now. Looked good in the sun so took a pic
















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andyfish

rob267 said:


> Mine. At the campsite now. Looked good in the sun so took a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I love this colour of blue. looking good.


----------



## legs

my focus wearing a lovely coat of Zaino
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr

Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr

& my fiesta wearing a coat of Collinite
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr


----------



## ibiza55

andyfish said:


> I love this colour of blue. looking good.


Lovely jubbly, nice colour matey, how is it so clean on holiday?


----------



## WayneST250

The Focus ST3 and Kuga Titanium (Xpack)


----------



## st1965

My mondy st


----------



## Man1c_M0nk3y

Some stunning cars on here. Hope I can get mine even half as good.

Jamie_M has a lot to answer for recommending I come over and have a look. Ive got some real envy going on :lol:

Here's my baby, badly in need of some love. Time to start learning.

MK2.5 Ford Focus ST225. by rdl82, on Flickr


----------



## ScruffyLad

Lovely car Man1c_M0nk3y. I used to have one. Believe me once you start detailing it you will become hooked. I certainly did.


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## Man1c_M0nk3y

Lovely car LewisChadwick7. Looks well looked after and tastefully modded. 

Loving the first picture too. Like :thumb:


----------



## chrissymk3

Made a few changes since Ford Fair but here's some pictures I have from Ford Fair.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Man1c_M0nk3y said:


> Lovely car LewisChadwick7. Looks well looked after and tastefully modded.
> 
> Loving the first picture too. Like :thumb:


thank you dude! I didn't want to take this too overboard and keep it quite refined, I just need to refurb the wheels and i'll be happy


----------



## Jason123

LewisChadwick7 said:


> thank you dude! I didn't want to take this too overboard and keep it quite refined, I just need to refurb the wheels and i'll be happy


Like the front end and the plate reminds me of escort cosworth esqu?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Jason123 said:


> Like the front end and the plate reminds me of escort cosworth esqu?


Cheers! :thumb: I think that's where I got the idea from tbf Jason I've seen a similar one on a cossie that read M** COS, I've seen one on a fiesta RS turbo local to me and I had a guy stop me in traffic the other day asking where it was from as he was restoring an old metro and wanted one for that, so I'm guessing they're popular on the older stuff


----------



## Franco50

After having been away from Fords for a few years I bought this Focus Zetec S a couple of weeks ago. It's a 2016 Ecoboost model with 'appearance pack'. It has some noticeable swirl marks and also buffer trails where the car dealer has obviously had it mopped but I never spotted those, either when I first went to view the car and also when I went to pick it up as it was raining heavily both days. Rectifying those may need to wait until next spring as my garage is too small to do any detailing in there.


----------



## djryan25

My oem+ highly modded st3


----------



## LewisChadwick7

djryan25 said:


> My oem+ highly modded st3


was you at squires ford meet sunday with this?


----------



## djryan25

LewisChadwick7 said:


> was you at squires ford meet sunday with this?


Yeah pal I was.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

djryan25 said:


> Yeah pal I was.


thought that plate looked familiar as I walked past! I wish I knew it was your i'd have had a closer look at it :wall:

this was mine


----------



## djryan25

Looks great pal. Love the st150. Make has one and it's like a go kart lol.
Your not far from me. In Sheffield. Have a few members from Barnsley. I help run fordrst pop on fb and have a look


----------



## LewisChadwick7

djryan25 said:


> Looks great pal. Love the st150. Make has one and it's like a go kart lol.
> Your not far from me. In Sheffield. Have a few members from Barnsley. I help run fordrst pop on fb and have a look


that's why I never sold it haha, its not a speed demon but by eck does it make me smile up the back roads near me :doublesho

will do mate I'm on just about every other ford group anyway


----------



## BrummyPete

Picked this beauty up on Monday









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## djryan25

Lovely colour that pal.


----------



## ibiza55

Sadly my Mk3 Focus is only a zetec, so of course I'm envious, lovely jubbly matey.


----------



## BrummyPete

Cheers, the colour was what attracted me to the car, plus only 27k on the clock 

Sent from my SM-T719 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff C50

Ford Focus Titanium X 182hp in Magnetic Grey detailed with various products from Bouncers.Washed with Slick Mick,waxed with Vanilla Ice which was easy to apply and leaves a great glossy finish.Then when I do a maintenance wash I just top it up with Done and Dusted or sometimes Bead juice.


----------



## Derekh929

Sons red edition after a long drive in the rain i have not got round to getting a coating on it yet so is as came when he got it.


----------



## iCraig

My 2011 Focus Titanium 1.6 Ti-VCT in black panther metallic.


----------



## Pauly.22

Capri, currently getting some work done.










Escort, currently sorn and probably will be for a few years










Sold the blue Capri in pictures about two years ago.


----------



## Coatings

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch

Does this count? As we got it. Now all stripped and bare shell awaiting full resto


----------



## Andyblue

straight6hatch said:


> Does this count? As we got it. Now all stripped and bare shell awaiting full resto


Absolutely does count :thumb:


----------



## Steveom2

Everything else pails into insignificance 👌


----------



## garage_dweller

My 2018 titanium x 182

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richiesips

Here's my RS

RSinstached by Richard Stone, on Flickr

rsinstached2 by Richard Stone, on Flickr


----------



## straight6hatch

Steveom2 said:


> Everything else pails into insignificance 👌


Just wait till its finished :driver:


----------



## hawkpie

The beast!


----------



## Steveom2

straight6hatch said:


> Just wait till its finished :driver:


I can't wait lol,what colour is she going to be? hopefully yellow 👌


----------



## grunty-motor

Couple of mine


----------



## grunty-motor

Try this again.....















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3

Steveom2 said:


> I can't wait lol,what colour is she going to be? hopefully yellow 👌


No Way!,

Got to be Green or Orange with the mexico stripes:thumb:.


----------



## jenks

My Zetec S after a quick clean before it goes to is new owner and the fiesta I'll be using before it gets handed over to my son for his 17th birthday





































Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolslinger

My fiesta st


----------



## Steveom2

Very nice 👍


----------



## Toolslinger

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Steveom2

Here's my st3 performance edition,one of 600 great little car









































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolslinger

Very nice Steve :thumb:


----------



## Coatings

Running 4 different coating lites for a comparison test on the hood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reks

From my son ,2007 st









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-S908B met Tapatalk


----------



## cptzippy

Maverick


----------



## dholdi

You obviously have faith in those hooks and chains


----------



## cptzippy

dholdi said:


> You obviously have faith in those hooks and chains


Been up there for years no problem.


----------

